# Blue-Green Algae Infestation



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

What I had initially thought to be hair algae has shown its true colors. I have blue-green "algae" and I'm not sure the best way to handle it. 

The common knowledge answer is to do a several week blackout, but I'm thinking that would also kill my plants. 

I could treat with antibiotics, but I worry about destroying the cycle I worked so hard to finally get. (It was an unusually long process)

I currently have ghost shrimp, a mystery snail, and bladder snails in the tank. I have water wisteria, ludwigia repens, a moss ball, bacopa, and a tiny bit of frog bit. I am wanting to mature the tank so that I can add pygmy corys. 

Should I:



Dose antibiotics and wait for parameters to clear before stocking more fish.
Blackout the tank and hope that some of the plants survive
Bleach-treat each plant individually then dose prime?
Something else?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I had the same problem in my shell dweller tank. What i did to destroy it was dose api erythromycin, it killed all of it. Than to keep it away i use RODI water(have a unit for my reefs) for my water changes, mixed with only a little bit of tap water. Also do smaller water changes. Hasnt came back. 

But in your case, first use the api erythromycin. Than use the RODI tap mix (if you want to) or get a lot more plants and do smaller water changes. To keep the extra nutrients low.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

After I dose erythromycin, should I count that as day 1, for the purpose of having a "mature" tank?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Day one of dosing or cycling? 

Dosing i only did it once and it killed it. Cycling it shouldnt mess up the cycle at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I am fighting with this as we speak/type. I have been spraying H2O2 on the areas and it seems to be doing the job but I miss areas and it keeps appearing. I have a Natural planted tank and cycled. 

for the api erythromycin, it wont kill the snails and the shrimp will it?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not MTS or nerites, and i dont think it will do anything to shrimp. Since it is reef safe i would believe it would be shrimp safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

If I'm wanting to have a tank that has had stable parameters for 6 months before adding a delicate fish, I am guessing dosing anything that might mess with BB would make me want to restart the 6 month clock. 

Is that reasonable?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont think it would mess up anything. Cuz it isnt a wicked harsh medication. Plus once the plants start thriving it will help keep everything even more stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kcoscia (Aug 28, 2014)

I have killed BGA with erythromycin with no cycle damage.

A very important thing to note: Never use antibiotics for anything less than the FULL treatment regimen. You must complete the full course of treatment. Do not stop once the BGA is gone, if it is before the final dose of antibiotics.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine died after one dose with no ill effects. I didnt dose a single time after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Proper H2O2 treatment and one or two three day blackouts will also work, and will save you, your fish, and possibly your cycle from the antibiotics. I took care of a severely infected ten gallon by taking out the fish, the plants, most of the water, and then adding at least 1/4 of H2O2 to the substrate and also spraying the walls. Let it sit for half an hour, filled the tank, did another large water change, washed the plants, and then added everything back in with a corrected photoperiod, light intensive, and fert regimen. Sounds like a lot of work but it's really not, and it's far less risky. Plus, you won't cause any ammonia spikes by having so much dead BGA in your tank.

Antibiotics really should be reserved only for when they're necessary (look at all the resistant diseases in the human world and recently in the fish world), and while erythromycin will take care of it other, less potentially harmful things will too.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Proper H2O2 treatment and one or two three day blackouts will also work, and will save you, your fish, and possibly your cycle from the antibiotics. I took care of a severely infected ten gallon by taking out the fish, the plants, most of the water, and then adding at least 1/4 of H2O2 to the substrate and also spraying the walls. Let it sit for half an hour, filled the tank, did another large water change, washed the plants, and then added everything back in with a corrected photoperiod, light intensive, and fert regimen. Sounds like a lot of work but it's really not, and it's far less risky. Plus, you won't cause any ammonia spikes by having so much dead BGA in your tank.
> 
> Antibiotics really should be reserved only for when they're necessary (look at all the resistant diseases in the human world and recently in the fish world), and while erythromycin will take care of it other, less potentially harmful things will too.



Thanks Matt. =) I might have to do a three day black out then. I got most of the BGA out of the tank but there are some traces on the gravel and on the peacock moss that is on the drift wood.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If there's just traces, spot treat it- get an eye dropper full, stick your hand in, and spray it on the affected area. 8ml/10g (0.8ml/g) is totally safe with fish in the tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> If there's just traces, spot treat it- get an eye dropper full, stick your hand in, and spray it on the affected area. 8ml/10g (0.8ml/g) is totally safe with fish in the tank.



would an eye dropper work better than what I am using? I am using a small spray bottle type thing.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea, it would. That would make more of a mist (great for the walls without water), the eye dropper would be a more solid stream of H2O2 which is better for spot treating while water is in the tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ah no wonder why the walls are all clean of the Algae. XD I will go get an eye dropper tomorrow then. =) 

thanks!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been told that hydrogen peroxide is damaging to a bettas gills and can kill them obviously you didn't kill your fish. I have an unplanted tank with this issue After reading about how much trouble this bacteria (that resembles algae) I was getting ready to just take apart, scrub it, and throw out the gravel. 
Is this is safe because the hydrogen peroxide ends being diluted after you fill the tank? Do you know sponge filter can be kept or would I have to throw it out?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've used 0.8ml/g in a tank with Oryzias woworae, which are arguably more sensitive than bettas. They showed no ill effect or gill damage whatsoever. 

Even when I dumped at least 1/4 of a bottle all over my substrate and then filled up the tank and did another big water change before adding the fish, they were all fine. It dilutes and while I'm sure it would be harmful in high concentrations it's fine when it's a low dose like that. You can do more water changes or rinses if it makes you feel comfortable. 

Sponge filter will probably be fine, just soak, squeeze, and rinse it repeatedly.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hydrogen peroxide certainly works for blue green patches. There's also a fairly new product out, "Ultra Life Blue Green Algae Remover" which works amazingly well for patches or larger outbreaks and contains no antibiotics. I've used it several times now and it's been totally effective each time with no damage to the biosystem or water values. Amazon, among others, sells it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you know of an ingredients list for that product?


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't, Matt, and I was reluctant to use it for that reason. But then I read a huge number of enthusiastic reviews of the product on various sites, most written by veteran aquarists, so I tried it out on a low-risk tank. Wow. I was sold.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya it is like the medicine, it isnt great to do but using it once isnt really going to harm anything. Especially the erythromycin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The don't tell you what is in it but they say it has no erythromycin or algaecides. They say it's reduces oxygen levels and suggest adding an airstone to the tank.

http://www.ultralife.com/index.php/product/blue-green-stain-remover/

I might try calling them to find out. I will post if I do find out. This article might be of interest it's how I found out a little about Cyanobacteria (aka blue algae)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/maintenance1/p/algaebluegreen.htm


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

When I get BGA on my mature tanks, I tend to just do a blackout for 3-4 days. If your plants were healthy beforehand, there should really be no problem with them after uncovering the tank. c;


----------

